# Lardy, lard, lard



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

A year or so ago, I would have cringed at the mere thought of lard. However, after researching good fats and bad fats, I came to realize that my preconceived notions of lard were actually incorrect, and were perpetuated by the corrupt food processing industry. Before, I had no idea that a huge part of our ancestors' diets consisted of these good fats, including lard, and that our ancestors thrived on their traditional diets. I had no idea that Americans used a ton of lard at the turn of the century, and were no where near as overweight as Americans are today, and that cardiovascular disease was no where near as prevalent back then as it is today. Lard was quickly replaced with shortening, margarine, and vegetable oils, all loaded with trans fats, and we all know how toxic trans fats are to one's health. 

Put Lard Back in Your Larder
Lardy, Lardy. When Will They Learn?
Benefits of Saturated Fats
The Rise and Fall of Crisco

And here's a cool poster that shows us what type of fats our ancestors consumed.

It just makes me upset, I guess, that lard, butter, coconut oil, etc. have been relentlessly demonized. I'm really not out to convince everyone that he or she should start using lard for cooking and baking. I just feel it's important to not dismiss lard and other saturated fats just because the media have painted these fats in a bad light. It's always good to see both sides of the coin.

The lard sold at stores should be avoided, since most have been hydrogenated to increase shelf-life. Pigs should be fed their normal diet and get plenty of sunlight. I get lard from local farmers' markets, or I render the fat myself, though I haven't done so in a while, since I've been lazy.  Anyway, it's a relatively easy process. I think you could probably buy some online, too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use beef tallow from grassfed beef and it has more Omega 3 Oils than Salmon or Flax does.

Thanks for your post.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

my dh's grandmother lived to just shy of 99 yrs old. She ate bacon and eggs a LOT in her lifetime. She said she also used lard to cook in. Makes ya wonder doesn't it?


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

That is so interesting and so true, my Great Grandmother lived to 105 and my Grandmother lived to 90 my aunts and uncles are now in their 90's and still going strong. They all use lard in their cooking, and don't ever go out to fast foods, restaurants and if they do it may be once a year. Most of the time they still home cook still using lard in their homemade biscuits, which they make every day, sometimes they just make flatbread in the skillet and chicken and dumplings and who knows what else.

It's funny because I remember watching my grandmother making biscuits and she said for me to fetch her the lard and give her a pinch of it, I asked her what is a pinch and she said about the size of your little pinky tip and she would work it into the flour. She also taught my two sons how to cook when they were growing up and to this day they still cook the biscuits in their homes. They come out so fluffy and big. Brings back so many memories.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 24 2009, 05:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866356


> A year or so ago, I would have cringed at the mere thought of lard. However, after researching good fats and bad fats, I came to realize that my preconceived notions of lard were actually incorrect, and were perpetuated by the corrupt food processing industry. Before, I had no idea that a huge part of our ancestors' diets consisted of these good fats, including lard, and that our ancestors thrived on their traditional diets. I had no idea that Americans used a ton of lard at the turn of the century, and were no where near as overweight as Americans are today, and that cardiovascular disease was no where near as prevalent back then as it is today. Lard was quickly replaced with shortening, margarine, and vegetable oils, all loaded with trans fats, and we all know how toxic trans fats are to one's health.
> 
> It just makes me upset, I guess, that lard, butter, coconut oil, etc. have been relentlessly demonized. I'm really not out to convince everyone that he or she should start using lard for cooking and baking. I just feel it's important to not dismiss lard and other saturated fats just because the media have painted these fats in a bad light. It's always good to see both sides of the coin.[/B]



I was in the same place, Sarah. I ate all low fat foods and wouldn't go near real butter, lard/tallow, or coconut oil. I thought that those things would kill me. Then I started to some serious research into the lipid hypothesis, and the relationship of fat to health, specifically heart disease. I was astounded to learn that _certain_ saturated animal fats are actually very good for us, and that vegetable oils like canola and soy can cause inflammation, which in turn may contribute to arthritis, diabetes, cancer, etc. 

At first I was afraid to eat fat, really afraid! But I slowly incorporated more good olive oil, started on coconut oil and grassfed beef (Omega 3 fat) and so many of my health/skin issues disappeared. I use mainly coconut oil, and for hubby - Kerrygold butter - I get those at the grocery store. We buy our grassfed beef and beef lard-tallow, and pork sausage and turkey sausage online at US Wellness Meats. We also eat bison, organic chicken, wild fish, and local eggs. I don't have a good source for pig lard, but I do eat organic uncured bacon, and I save the grease from it to cook with. 

Not only is the food much more flavorful, our bodies and brains are getting what they need to function optimally. I will say that in my own experience, once you start eating fat, cutting down on sugars/carbs is a good idea. We need much less sugars/carbs than we consume.

Thanks for your info, I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 24 2009, 07:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866411


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 24 2009, 05:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866356





> A year or so ago, I would have cringed at the mere thought of lard. However, after researching good fats and bad fats, I came to realize that my preconceived notions of lard were actually incorrect, and were perpetuated by the corrupt food processing industry. Before, I had no idea that a huge part of our ancestors' diets consisted of these good fats, including lard, and that our ancestors thrived on their traditional diets. I had no idea that Americans used a ton of lard at the turn of the century, and were no where near as overweight as Americans are today, and that cardiovascular disease was no where near as prevalent back then as it is today. Lard was quickly replaced with shortening, margarine, and vegetable oils, all loaded with trans fats, and we all know how toxic trans fats are to one's health.
> 
> It just makes me upset, I guess, that lard, butter, coconut oil, etc. have been relentlessly demonized. I'm really not out to convince everyone that he or she should start using lard for cooking and baking. I just feel it's important to not dismiss lard and other saturated fats just because the media have painted these fats in a bad light. It's always good to see both sides of the coin.[/B]



I was in the same place, Sarah. I ate all low fat foods and wouldn't go near real butter, lard/tallow, or coconut oil. I thought that those things would kill me. Then I started to some serious research into the lipid hypothesis, and the relationship of fat to health, specifically heart disease. I was astounded to learn that _certain_ saturated animal fats are actually very good for us, and that vegetable oils like canola and soy can cause inflammation, which in turn may contribute to arthritis, diabetes, cancer, etc. 

At first I was afraid to eat fat, really afraid! But I slowly incorporated more good olive oil, started on coconut oil and grassfed beef (Omega 3 fat) and so many of my health/skin issues disappeared. I use mainly coconut oil, and for hubby - Kerrygold butter - I get those at the grocery store. We buy our grassfed beef and beef lard-tallow, and pork sausage and turkey sausage online at US Wellness Meats. We also eat bison, organic chicken, wild fish, and local eggs. I don't have a good source for pig lard, but I do eat organic uncured bacon, and I save the grease from it to cook with. 

Not only is the food much more flavorful, our bodies and brains are getting what they need to function optimally. I will say that in my own experience, once you start eating fat, cutting down on sugars/carbs is a good idea. We need much less sugars/carbs than we consume.

Thanks for your info, I enjoyed reading it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for sharing! I'm like a sponge when it comes to nutrition and health, and I enjoy learning all I can. I appreciate your input, and I hope you'll continue to post your articles and whatnot.  

I have to say that I'm really grateful for my friend, as he's the one who introduced me to Weston A. Price's site, candida overgrowth, a traditional diet, etc. Without him, I'm not sure where I'd be in terms of nutrition. I'd most likely still be the "carb-monster" I once was, LOL! I can't believe I managed to kick my old diet to the curb. It took a lot of self-control on my part, but I managed to persevere.  It's such a shame that carbs and sugar taste so darn good. Otherwise, my battle against those carbs would've been much, much easier.

It's definitely hard to find a good source for lard, but if you're able to find quality pork fat, you can always render it yourself.  I've done it in the past, though I'd prefer to just buy the lard, LOL. 

My boyfriend's friend has rosacea, and she has already seen DRASTIC improvements in her skin from applying coconut oil to her skin and eliminating foods high in carbs and sugar. Amazing!

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 25 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866771


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 24 2009, 07:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866411





> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 24 2009, 05:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866356





> A year or so ago, I would have cringed at the mere thought of lard. However, after researching good fats and bad fats, I came to realize that my preconceived notions of lard were actually incorrect, and were perpetuated by the corrupt food processing industry. Before, I had no idea that a huge part of our ancestors' diets consisted of these good fats, including lard, and that our ancestors thrived on their traditional diets. I had no idea that Americans used a ton of lard at the turn of the century, and were no where near as overweight as Americans are today, and that cardiovascular disease was no where near as prevalent back then as it is today. Lard was quickly replaced with shortening, margarine, and vegetable oils, all loaded with trans fats, and we all know how toxic trans fats are to one's health.
> 
> It just makes me upset, I guess, that lard, butter, coconut oil, etc. have been relentlessly demonized. I'm really not out to convince everyone that he or she should start using lard for cooking and baking. I just feel it's important to not dismiss lard and other saturated fats just because the media have painted these fats in a bad light. It's always good to see both sides of the coin.[/B]



I was in the same place, Sarah. I ate all low fat foods and wouldn't go near real butter, lard/tallow, or coconut oil. I thought that those things would kill me. Then I started to some serious research into the lipid hypothesis, and the relationship of fat to health, specifically heart disease. I was astounded to learn that _certain_ saturated animal fats are actually very good for us, and that vegetable oils like canola and soy can cause inflammation, which in turn may contribute to arthritis, diabetes, cancer, etc. 

At first I was afraid to eat fat, really afraid! But I slowly incorporated more good olive oil, started on coconut oil and grassfed beef (Omega 3 fat) and so many of my health/skin issues disappeared. I use mainly coconut oil, and for hubby - Kerrygold butter - I get those at the grocery store. We buy our grassfed beef and beef lard-tallow, and pork sausage and turkey sausage online at US Wellness Meats. We also eat bison, organic chicken, wild fish, and local eggs. I don't have a good source for pig lard, but I do eat organic uncured bacon, and I save the grease from it to cook with. 

Not only is the food much more flavorful, our bodies and brains are getting what they need to function optimally. I will say that in my own experience, once you start eating fat, cutting down on sugars/carbs is a good idea. We need much less sugars/carbs than we consume.

Thanks for your info, I enjoyed reading it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for sharing! I'm like a sponge when it comes to nutrition and health, and I enjoy learning all I can. I appreciate your input, and I hope you'll continue to post your articles and whatnot.  

I have to say that I'm really grateful for my friend, as he's the one who introduced me to Weston A. Price's site, candida overgrowth, a traditional diet, etc. Without him, I'm not sure where I'd be in terms of nutrition. I'd most likely still be the "carb-monster" I once was, LOL! I can't believe I managed to kick my old diet to the curb. It took a lot of self-control on my part, but I managed to persevere.  It's such a shame that carbs and sugar taste so darn good. Otherwise, my battle against those carbs would've been much, much easier.

It's definitely hard to find a good source for lard, but if you're able to find quality pork fat, you can always render it yourself.  I've done it in the past, though I'd prefer to just buy the lard, LOL. 

My boyfriend's friend has rosacea, and she has already seen DRASTIC improvements in her skin from applying coconut oil to her skin and eliminating foods high in carbs and sugar. Amazing!

Merry Christmas!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, same to you!

BTW, my husband's skin issues have gotten much better, too!


----------

